# 2008-2009 Jetta IPOD center console adapter



## 08'Jetta 2.5 (Nov 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to get my 2nd generation IPOD NANO to work in my 2008 Jetta? So far I've tried switching from CD to FM and inserting the IPOD but the stereo will not detect it. My IPOD will instantly say "can now disconnect" with a VW symbol.


_Modified by 08'Jetta 2.5 at 4:18 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: 2008-2009 Jetta IPOD center console adapter (08'Jetta 2.5)*

Try pressing CD twice. That's what I have to do in my Rabbit.


----------

